# The Ped Egg!!!!!!



## GreekChick (Jul 30, 2008)

Has anyone seen the TV ad for the Ped Egg? It looks icky and painful right? 

Well, it is so amazing! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





I went ahead and purchased one after reading some recommendations on the MUA nail board. It is basically like a callus "grater" and is shaped like an egg. The dead skin is accumulated inside the grater, and then when you're done getting your feet smooth, you simply dispose of it. 

Now yes, it sounds disgusting, and yes I was skeptical at first, but I don't regret it one bit! I am going to save so much money of pedicures, it's insane.

Here's how it works:
Your feet are supposed to be dry. You hold the Ped Egg in your hand and gently scrape your heels with it. It is super gentle, and doesn't hurt one bit! You simply have to go back and forth, and all the dead skin comes right off and goes inside the Ped Egg. When you're done scraping, you file them with the emery board that is provided in order to get everything smooth and evened out. 
Finally, slather on some foot cream, and voilà! Perfectly smooth, soft as a baby's bottom feet!

I cannot rave about this enough! It works so well and is so cheap! I payed mine 15$ CND and it will last me a super long time. 

If you guys ever come across the Ped Egg, I say get it! It's such an investment!


----------



## chocolategoddes (Jul 30, 2008)

Yes, my mom bought one a few days ago and her feet are so smooth now. I'll def. have to try it later!


----------



## xoleaxo (Jul 30, 2008)

i always see the commercial and it grosses me out when they open it up and dump all the "callous powder" out.  LOL


----------



## MACATTAK (Jul 30, 2008)

Definitely works great.  I've had one for a few months now & whenever my heels get a little dry I use it.  It's a keeper.  The shavings kinda gross me out, but it's still a keeper.


----------



## GreekChick (Jul 30, 2008)

^^ I agree, it's super gross, but I'm willing to put up with it!


----------



## TDoll (Jul 30, 2008)

I really want one of these! I saw one at Target the other day in the whole "as seen on tv" section and I knew I should've picked it up!


----------



## OohJeannie (Jul 30, 2008)

Ive had one for about 6 months now...greatest $10 spent HANDS DOWN!


----------



## tiramisu (Jul 30, 2008)

good to know.. b/c that commercial does make my stojmach flip!


----------



## NicksWifey (Jul 30, 2008)

Ok, I don't want to be the party pooper on this thread...but I've been using the Ped Egg on/off since Valentines Day of this year. My mom got a set for herself & me from QVC or HSN (I can't remember), it's the Ped Egg Platinum. It's a black egg and it came with 5 of the sticky-sided buffer things that go on the outside of the egg.
At first, I was so happy when I used it. My felt felt amazing and I hadn't even applied lotion to them. After applying lotion, they felt even better. I was super impressed. However, the next morning, my feet looked somewhat rough & were not as smooth as before.

I find the ped egg is perfect for quick fixes...I mean you're going somewhere and wearing cute shoes that show your heels and they might be in need of a good buff/scrape. Other than that, I find that my feet don't stay soft for very long. Shame, because I love how it makes my feet feel, but it just doesn't last for long. I'll just stick to using my callus shaver, even though that is more annoying and takes more time, but I find the results last longer with that.


----------



## GreekChick (Jul 30, 2008)

Hm, good to know! I've never tried a callus shaver. That is another thing that irks me.


----------



## jmj2k (Jul 30, 2008)

2 words...IT WORKS!


----------



## CantAffordMAC (Jul 30, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *xoleaxo* 

 
_i always see the commercial and it grosses me out when they open it up and dump all the "callous powder" out. LOL_

 
Haha me and my mom call that "foot" When she files her feet, and the powder gets everywhere, I say "Mom, you're getting foot all over the place" 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I guess I'll try this....Does anyone else have a problem with the results lasting? Maybe I should get my mom one...


----------



## M.A.C. head. (Jul 31, 2008)

LOL Damn

I just looked up the commercial on YouTube and I was all amazed until they dumped it out. Ya'll should have seen the look of sheer disgust creep onto my face.

It does look like a cool product though. My feet are always dry and rough, so I'm going to pick this up if I see it around.


----------



## MACATTAK (Jul 31, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *CantAffordMAC* 

 
_Haha me and my mom call that "foot" When she files her feet, and the powder gets everywhere, I say "Mom, you're getting foot all over the place" 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I guess I'll try this....Does anyone else have a problem with the results lasting? Maybe I should get my mom one..._

 
I only have a problem with the results lasting when I just use the Ped Egg and nothing else.  As long as I'm putting a thick cream or other moisturizing product on my feet nightly, the results last a long time.


----------



## GreekChick (Jul 31, 2008)

^^ Well, I see it this way: If your skin is smooth and you don't apply cream to keep it smooth, with time, it will go back to the way it was. Fresh skin needs moisture to stay moisturised. 
We use our feet so much, it's only normal that the skin that protects them hardens. To keep them looking good in the long run, one must take care of them, and that means moisturising!
We can't just expect to use callus shavers and graters, walk and stand for hours and still have smooth feet after 2 weeks right?


----------



## *KT* (Jul 31, 2008)

Anyone else feel just like they did when they did their first Biore strip when they looked into the egg and saw all the shavings?  So gross.  But, better in the egg than on my feet!


----------



## MACATTAK (Jul 31, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *GreekChick* 

 
_^^ Well, I see it this way: If your skin is smooth and you don't apply cream to keep it smooth, with time, it will go back to the way it was. Fresh skin needs moisture to stay moisturised. 
We use our feet so much, it's only normal that the skin that protects them hardens. To keep them looking good in the long run, one must take care of them, and that means moisturising!
We can't just expect to use callus shavers and graters, walk and stand for hours and still have smooth feet after 2 weeks right?_

 
Exactly!


----------



## Blushbaby (Aug 1, 2008)

It has the same effects as the Microplane which I bought one 2 yrs ago and use every so often.


----------



## rbella (Aug 1, 2008)

I feel so sick to my stomach at the thought of dumping "foot" out.  I have rough heels but I can't do it, I just can't.  I will vomit.


----------



## aziajs (Aug 1, 2008)

My mother ordered one and I was surprised that it works.  I really don't think it's gross at all.  I don't know why it's such an issue for people.  It's dead skin.  It comes off through the cell renewal process, buffing with a pumice stone or shaving it.


----------



## Lizzie (Aug 1, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Blushbaby* 

 
_It has the same effects as the Microplane which I bought one 2 yrs ago and use every so often._

 
Wait.  Do you use a Microplane on your feet?!  Ummm like what I use to grate parm and zest citrus?  Am I late?  I've never heard of that.

But it does seem like the same type of idea....


----------



## rbella (Aug 1, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *aziajs* 

 
_My mother ordered one and I was surprised that it works.  I really don't think it's gross at all.  I don't know why it's such an issue for people.  It's dead skin.  It comes off through the cell renewal process, buffing with a pumice stone or shaving it._

 
It just gnarls me out.  I can't handle it when I have a pedicure, either.  The feeling of "filing my feet" gives me the chills like nails on a chalkboard.


----------



## Odette (Aug 1, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Lizzie* 

 
_Wait.  Do you use a Microplane on your feet?!  Ummm like what I use to grate parm and zest citrus?  Am I late?  I've never heard of that.

But it does seem like the same type of idea...._

 

No this was made especially by Microplane for feet. 

I bought one a couple of years ago too, it was the best thing for my feet.


----------



## MAChostage (Aug 1, 2008)

I also love the Ped Egg.  I think the secret to keeping you and your feet happy with this thing largely depends on how much "help" your feet need and how often (and consistently) you use it.  I found that for my initial/first use I was better off using it a little every other day, a total of like three times.  I always used a great moisturizer afterward (this is important!) and, following that plan, that whipped my feet into perfect softness and smoothness! For maintenance I just use it weekly or as needed.  Don't try to just use it once and think that'll do it.  If you can do that, you really don't need a Ped Egg!


----------



## GlossyAbby (Aug 1, 2008)

I picked one up at a walgreens and I love it too!


----------



## EllieFerris (Aug 1, 2008)

I've had one since last Christmas and of course didn't know my foot was supposed to be dry. LOL

I use both the callous shaver and the Ped Egg. Callous shaver once a week and the Ped Egg each night before my shower. I think the combo of the two is great!

Also I think it's really important to use a really good lotion. I use a Scottish Heather Honey cream from The Bee Folks which I bought at the Pennsylvania Renaissance Faire. It's in a pot and very thick/heavy. I put it on before I go to bed and come the morning... pretty feet!

(Just found this description from their web-site... "Our Scottish Heather Handcream contains a combination of fragrant Heather oil and delicate Lilac oil. Perfect as a relaxing massage lotion. All of our handcreams are all natural with no animal fats.")


----------



## Nox (Aug 1, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *aziajs* 

 
_I don't know why it's such an issue for people.  It's dead skin.  It comes off through the cell renewal process, buffing with a pumice stone or shaving it._

 
LOL, Aziajs.  For the most part, I think many of us are not so much grossed out by the natural sloughing off process.  But I sure was shocked when I saw the commercial for the first time and I see this woman with nicely manicured hands and pedicured feet dump out what looks like 50 grams "ashy feet" dust...from one person?  Yikes.  And then they show *busted* looking feet.  I had to turn the channel.  I was eating at the time.


----------



## Blushbaby (Aug 2, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Lizzie* 

 
_Wait.  Do you use a Microplane on your feet?!  Ummm like what I use to grate parm and zest citrus?  Am I late?  I've never heard of that.

But it does seem like the same type of idea...._

 

They have Microplanes specifically for feet. 

Microplane Personal Care


Just be careful you don't go crazy and rub your feet red raw!! It's addictive to begin with.

I use mine maybe once a mth or so now and just moisturise my feet like crazy in between and pop socks on (though I kick them off in my sleep sometimes).


----------



## Kelaia (Aug 5, 2008)

I love it too! I bought mine from Target for  $.9.99, and a pack of 3 refill blades and emery boards from Sally's for $9.99.


----------



## eye_pr0mise (Aug 5, 2008)

i got mine at bedbath&beyond. and used one of those 20% coupons that always come in the mail. and i got it for like 7.99 or something like that.

i tried it and it works pretty well. i soak my feet for like 10 minutes and dry them and then use the "grater" looking side.
and then buff it out. thennn lotion.  i do it maybe every week or two. depending on what days i wear sandles and heels and stuff lOl.


----------



## Peaches23 (Aug 8, 2008)

I have one I got it off ebay for like 3.99!!! This product works awesome


----------



## glam8babe (Aug 8, 2008)

oh wow i really want one!


----------



## xoshopaholicxo (Aug 8, 2008)

my mom & i each got one after reading such great reviews everywhere. I use it about once a month & love it!


----------



## CantAffordMAC (Aug 8, 2008)

I bought me and my mom one. It works pretty good but you have to be carefu because if u use this on part of ur foot thats not callused and rough, it hurts lol

My little brother opened my moms PedEgg and theres foot powder all over my living room floor LOL


----------



## aleksis210 (Aug 8, 2008)

Yeah, I saw them at walgreens too! I think they also have them at either hsn.com or qvc.com ....I wanted to get one for my mom, but I wasn't sure if the thing worked so thanks for the info!


----------



## msmack (Aug 8, 2008)

works like a hot damn for me (and my mom who has serious callus!)! I LOVE THE PED EGG!


----------

